# quality vet



## bigmark3d (Feb 9, 2004)

is this stuff good, and what is top quality gear? plz tell me cause i dont want to be taking not good quality stuff.


----------



## jsjs24 (Feb 9, 2004)

Some people love QV and some hate it. As far as the best, I'd say anything Human Grade ie scherring, upjohn, british dragon....etc. But QV should be fine bro, and if you want mexican tabs I'd go with Denkall (they are owned by QV).


----------



## cbr929 (Feb 9, 2004)

if you get QV Test E make sure the lot #'s are 008 and earlier


----------



## cbr929 (Feb 9, 2004)

QV has tabs now also


----------



## jsjs24 (Feb 9, 2004)

cbr929 said:
			
		

> QV has tabs now also



Yep and here's a pic of the winstrol.


----------



## armani1072 (Feb 9, 2004)

I have used QV in every cycle i have done. i have used the following QV test E 250, bold 200, tren 75, denkall dbol. all have been good.


----------



## jsjs24 (Feb 10, 2004)

armani1072 said:
			
		

> I have used QV in every cycle i have done. i have used the following QV test E 250, bold 200, tren 75, denkall dbol. all have been good.




Yea I know a lot of people are die hard QV. For me, I choose not to use mex gear (and I have used all except QV). I was gonna try QV this past time but I got too many mixed opinions from respected and experienced bros. I have never had fake mex gear but most every damn bottle I had was underfilled by 1-3 cc's. And the stuff is underdosed for the most part. However, QV has a web site showing their batch test results, but does anyone really think they would put low numbers on their own site...lol. Yea right!


----------



## cbr929 (Feb 10, 2004)

some of the numbers they have up are pretty low


----------



## bigmark3d (Feb 10, 2004)

sorry but that does it to me, no qv, sorry to all who do take it, but I dont want to get underdosed or get less than the amount i pay for. But the superising part is that alot of people do use qv, so I am guessing its not all that bad


----------



## jsjs24 (Feb 10, 2004)

It isn't all that bad supposedly but I just don't trust their dose accuracy. Mex gear has a bad rep, but if it's all I had access to then hell yea I would take it. It may be just as good as human grade but I doubt it. Let's put it this way, the people that love it seem to use nothing else.........I have used mex gear and can say form exp. that most is not as strong as hg or a good ug lab. 2 cc of say brovel or tornell will end up being about 320mg a wk instead of 400mg. But I cannot say what QV is because I haven't tested it or used it. But I might buy a bottle just to get it tested as I am curious.


----------



## jack hust (Feb 10, 2004)

all i will say is i love qv . it has allways done my body right


----------



## war nerve (Feb 10, 2004)

the last batch of enan I got almost paralyzed me.


----------



## bigmark3d (Feb 10, 2004)

what do u mean paralyze u? did u like take a lot?  I have never heard that before. plz elaborate


----------



## sykeadelic (Feb 11, 2004)

BigMark3d probualy meant it made his injection site sore as hell......not literlly paralyzing him.....but sometimes you wish you were paralyzed so you wouldnt feal the pain


----------



## jsjs24 (Feb 11, 2004)

jack hust said:
			
		

> all i will say is i love qv . it has allways done my body right



I know you do Jack and you're one of the reasons why I think about trying it. A lot of respected bros like you love it, but then some hate it.


----------



## cbr929 (Feb 11, 2004)

every one told me Test E out of the 50ml jug was going to hurt like a bitch but I had no pain just sore for a couple days


----------



## bigmark3d (Feb 11, 2004)

guys I posted that i wouldnt try it, but I think my budget is forcing me to buy the qv test enth 250 and most probably their eq. Any word on how good their winstrol is? Also can someone give me the review on the suprimo 100 for primobolan?


----------



## jsjs24 (Feb 11, 2004)

bigmark3d said:
			
		

> guys I posted that i wouldnt try it, but I think my budget is forcing me to buy the qv test enth 250 and most probably their eq. Any word on how good their winstrol is? Also can someone give me the review on the suprimo 100 for primobolan?



Never heard of the primo bro, watch out for fakes in that. As for QV, you'll be fine......I just prefer hg and ug gear myself. No big deal though.


----------



## cbr929 (Feb 12, 2004)

there test E is the only questionable stuff IMO


----------



## cbr929 (Feb 12, 2004)

there test E is the only questionable stuff IMO and the primo sounds bunk never seen a QV primo and its not on their site


----------



## bigmark3d (Feb 12, 2004)

guys its no qv primo. its suprimo 100 from syd labs australia? what is the info on that? And is schreing really that good to pay that much for it?


----------



## lord Humongous (Feb 12, 2004)

I heard the primo from syd was bunk!  If you get the real Sherring primo from Turkey then yes it's good.  Price depends...some UG labs have some good prices.


----------



## bigmark3d (Feb 12, 2004)

ya i heard the primo was bunk to lord, thus i am staying away from it.


----------



## jsjs24 (Feb 12, 2004)

Your chances are slim of getting real primo. The best place is scherring (again, it's risky), or an underground lab that you trust.


----------

